

Using Signals in Your Django App - paltman
http://paltman.com/2012/01/01/using-signals-your-django-app/

======
Tawheed
I wonder if Rails has something like this. A message bus or atleast the
concept of one is going to become more and more prevalent in Internet
applications I think.

